# wilbur



## ashleemarie (Jan 4, 2014)

how cute is she. the first time she's fallen asleep on my chest, with her blankie and I must admit, my heart has completely melted. it looks like she has a little smile on her face, unfortunately I could grab a picture of it in time .


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

That is one content little hedgie.


----------



## ashleemarie (Jan 4, 2014)

she seems to be getting rather happy with me & her new home n_n


----------



## brittbritt (Dec 19, 2013)

That is a very sweet picture.


----------

